# Yahoola Tourney - March 28, 2009



## russ010 (Feb 12, 2009)

Lizard Drager posted a little while ago about putting together a little jon boat club for north ga fisherman, so that we wouldn't have to travel south of Atlanta for other club meets..  I came up with a new name - Bass Anglers of North Georgia (BANG)... The lakes we're going to fish are going to be in North Georgia. The website is up and running - http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

We also have a forum setup for BANG on another website - go ahead and join up and post... plus look around and see if you can help anybody out with questions or get answers to your questions on jon boat mods - http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=46

Entry fee will be $20 per boat + $5 per person going into big fish pot. If more than one person is in the boat - the Big Fish pot will be even bigger if everyone puts in. Big Fish will also include a package of baits from JDBaits.com, provided by Jim (owner of tinboats.net)... but you must be a Tinboats.net member to win! So join now and get a whole slew of new online friends (by the way - these are the best guys out there...)

Depending on how many people we have is how big the payout will be.  Winnings will be rounded to the nearest $5. Tie breaker will be determined by the biggest fish caught of the 5. Big Fish Pot tie will result in 50% split in winnings.

*10 or less boats, all winnings go to 1st place.
*11-25 boats, 1st-65%, 2nd-35%

So... If you plan on fishing it, post that you're in and we'll go from there. This is an open tournament, then we'll decide who wants to join and go on from there. We were going to do this at Lathem, but the shotty weather kinda held back a lot of people who wanted more information on the club.

Regular tourney rules apply..
1.  No charges at Yahoola
2.  All State and local regulations apply
3.  Fish Safelight - 4pm.  Fishing starts when all boats are in the water. Be there by 7:15. *Fishing will start at 7:30 - we all should be on the water by then as well.*
4.  Payment will be due at check-in (cash only). If you're not there by the time the last person is in the water - sorry... we have fish to catch! Everyone should also be back at the ramp by 4pm - if you're at the ramp, all lines should be out of the water at 4pm. Late boaters will have .4oz deductions from total weight for each minute past 4pm. 
5.  5 fish limit, minimum 12" length, culling should be done prior to getting to the ramp for weigh in. 
Short Fish Rule applies - 1lb will be deducted from total weight for each fish under 12". If you're not sure, find me prior to weigh in for measurement.
6.  No live bait, artificial lures only
7.  Livewells only, coolers or rubbermaids are acceptable with proper aeration (all will be checked - aerators and fish)- *no stringers*
8.  Captain only, or Captain + co-angler 
9. -5 oz reduction for each dead fish
10.  1 rod per angler in water at time
11.  No Trolling
12.  Littering will not be tolerated 
13.  Keep a 100ft distance from other fishers. 
14.  And NO gripe'n if you lose - all livewells will be checked prior to getting in the water.
15. NO boats will be out of the water until weigh-in is complete. This was a rule for the Lathem tx as well, but since it was nasty weather we let it slide... but don't expect it for future tournaments.
16. *WAIVER AND HOLD HARMLESS*. All contestants agree to hold harmless any and all promoters, tournament directors, agents, and participants of the BANG Tournament at Yahoola Creek Reservoir, March 28, 2009. Furthermore, all contestants agree to waiver all responsibility for death, injuries, damage, liability, theft, fire or loss of any kind to entrants." 

All disputes, questions or concerns will be decided by either Lizard Drager or myself, and our word is final.

Any angler breaking any of the rules will be disqualified resulting in forfeiture of any monies paid. 

The people below are who I'm pretty sure will be there... if not, let me know and I'll take you off. Names in Blue are defintely going to be there.

1.   Lizard Drager (Dale) + 1
2.   russ010
3.   krusty + Jay
4.   NorthGA Bowhunter (Randy) + Wilbur
5.   turkeyhunter835 (Tyler) & Broncoxlt (Kevin) 
6.   stickum (Anthony) + Randy
7.   Joe and Chris... Lathem Winners 
8.   RichardGrayJr (Gray) & Father (another dad and son duo - this is awesome)
9.   DAWG1419 (Brian) & Justin (father & son!)


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 12, 2009)

Im in unless i have surgery on my hand.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 12, 2009)

Are there any membership fees due to fish this TX.If not I'll be there.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 12, 2009)

nope, no dues. We haven't started the club yet... this is just going to be friendly fishing tourneys - I'm not even sure if there will be dues or not... but I'll add ya to the list


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 12, 2009)

Alright we'll be there.Thanks


----------



## stickum (Feb 12, 2009)

Im still in how about Yahoola next


----------



## russ010 (Feb 12, 2009)

that was one of the lakes we were talking about going to.. also a few other places.. y'all are going to have to tell me how to get to some of these lakes - I have no idea where some of them are. 

Here are a few that I was thinking about, let me know what you think - I know there are others, but either I don't know about them or I don't know the names

Lathem
Lake Acworth (maybe)
Carters Re-Reg
Yahoola
Somewhere around Lake Weiss??


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 12, 2009)

I may be in.  I must talk to my partner and see what we got going this spring.  What kind of dates are we looking at?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 12, 2009)

this is the first date set... we're just getting this club started off, so we want to see what the participation is going to be like first. 

we'll try to get everybody's calendar schedule so that most dates can be fished - I know I have military atleast one weekend a month, so I might miss some too, but we'll see once we get members.


----------



## MikeyMax (Feb 12, 2009)

*Lathem Tournament*

Sounds like fun, I'm in.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 12, 2009)

i think russ is goin to be a good tourny directror,good job so far.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll have to let you know when it gets closer if I will for sure be there. Im leavin on the 7th and headin to Okeechobee and the St. Johns River. If the fishin is good we may be there a while. Its my last college spring break trip.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 12, 2009)

Buck&Tom Hunter said:


> I'll have to let you know when it gets closer if I will for sure be there. Im leavin on the 7th and headin to Okeechobee and the St. Johns River. If the fishin is good we may be there a while. Its my last college spring break trip.



Enjoy it while you can! Just wait til you hit the "real world"... I used to hate when my dad told me that - but boy do I sure wish I had paid more attention then, now I know exactly what he was talking about


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 13, 2009)

Im in...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 13, 2009)

welcome abord cameron


----------



## russ010 (Feb 13, 2009)

this is gonna be guuuud! yea c'mon!


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 13, 2009)

I got the go ahead from my partner.  Looks like you have Team North GA College in with yall.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 13, 2009)

Probly can't fish on March 14[but would like to] because I may have to work but I'm interested in fishing with yall this year. Are yall gonna limit the # of boats in the club or just the first tx? Put me in as maybe for now and when I find out for sure I'l let you know.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 13, 2009)

we kinda want to have a limit only because i dont want to show up at lathem on the 14th and there be 25 or 30 boats there,parkin would be a nightmare.but also  evrybody cant fish evry tourny we will have.im gona get a website goin so we can camuticate as a club. thanks and welcome abord.


----------



## bassfan (Feb 14, 2009)

*lathem*

Just curious, do you have to get a permit for tournaments on these lakes?
Lizard Dragger did you fish Yahoola yet? Does anybody know when the lake at Canton is going to be opened, or the name of the one over by Adairsville ?


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 14, 2009)

catch ya later,goooooooooooooooooone fishinnnnnnn.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure about permits.. I'll have to check and see. 

I did talk to Lizard Drager today out fishing and we came up with a few ideas. I'm going to be putting together a website for the club, so visit there for more info (when I get around to making it.. should be done in a few days). After the first tourney which is an open tournament, we will vote on what to do next. We're setting up a few guidelines and we'll vote on it at the same time. I can tell you now that to be a member, and to fish the rest of the tourneys, you can not belong to any other clubs. ** No Longer Valid**Once we figure out a name for the club, I'll have the website up and running. Club Name - Bass Anglers of North Georgia... BANG


----------



## tonyf (Feb 14, 2009)

I wish you luck with your club but have to ask.....why can people not belong to another club? That will limit the tournout for your tournaments.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 14, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I wish you luck with your club but have to ask.....why can people not belong to another club? That will limit the tournout for your tournaments.




Good question Tony,,,
BTW, if I may add,,
"evrybody cant fish evry tourny we will have.im gona get a website goin so we can camuticate as a club. thanks and welcome abord. "

Lizard,, You go to school with the BBBoom inventor?,, J/K,,, 
Sry yall, couldn't resist.......


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 14, 2009)

hey lawnmowerman,your not funny.there is alota guys that just fish certain lakes. we are just startin out and dont want any of the seasoned veterans comin in and taken advantage of are hospitality.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 15, 2009)

It's been quite awhile since I last posted here, but I'm interested in your tourny. I can make the 14th, if you are  still accepting waiting list names. I live in Ellijay, so Lathem is close. What other places are you guys thinking to fish?


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Acworth was slowwww this mornin!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 15, 2009)

tonyf said:


> I wish you luck with your club but have to ask.....why can people not belong to another club? That will limit the tournout for your tournaments.



I guess it was me!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 15, 2009)

Me and Broncoxlt are in (fishing toughter)


----------



## russ010 (Feb 16, 2009)

The main reason we don't want other people from other clubs joining is because we want to give the anglers of NGa a chance to join a club that is not going to travel south - and join a club thats not already set in member limits. We want to give other guys a chance to join a club that haven't done so already.. If there are slots open, you're more than welcome to fish (and probably take my money... I've seen you power fishers kill them!)

So far, I think we've been looking at Lathem, Lake Acworth, Carters Regulation Reservoir, maybe Blue Ridge, Yahoola... and I can't remember the names of any others.

Hicktownboy - I was going to go to Acworth tomorrow (Monday) but I think I'll go on back to Lathem. Bite was slow in the morning, but I did see a 3lb, and 2 - 2lbs come out around 10am.. I ended up with 5, but all were after 3pm... The water temp last week was 43.. today at the end of the day it was 48.. They should be on fire next week - too bad I've got military


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 16, 2009)

hey guys,we have decided to let any body come on snd fish this tourny.after the way in,well talk about what to do next.well get evry ones opinion and take a vote.


----------



## chef (Feb 17, 2009)

cant make it, gotta sell the boat. times is getting tough. its on the swap and sell if anyone is intrested!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 18, 2009)

prefished today. We did pretty good considering that was or first time fishing that lake!!


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 19, 2009)

So the tourny is open to who parks first? I know the parking area to be a bit tight, so I just wanted to know if the same rules applied.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ron (manager at Lathem) told me that we can park on the grass so long as it's not raining... I've seen 15 trucks with trailers in there before though, and there was still room on the grass.

You can also park along side the road outside of the gates


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 19, 2009)

Great. Last tine I was there (two years ago) The parking was tight and there was absolutely no parking on the grass. So this sounds great. Looking forward to it, Russ.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 19, 2009)

RichardGrayJr said:


> So the tourny is open to who parks first?



Nope. From my understanding is those anglers up to 15 listed for the tournament will be eligable to participate.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 19, 2009)

evrybody will be eligable to fish,we will not,i repeat......will not turn anybody away from this tourny.after it is over we will have a meeting for those of you who wish to join the bass anglers of north georgia,those members will decide on what we do next.russ and i are just trying to have some fun,and get this thing started,but with all the pms we are gettin,some people are makin it hard.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2009)

MerkyWaters said:


> Nope. From my understanding is those anglers up to 15 listed for the tournament will be eligable to participate.




We took off the 15 boats.. I redid the first post, so read it again.

Right now we have about 17 boats going into it. I plan on being there early that morning to collect cash and take names and give out numbers for weigh in. When the last boat is in the water, that's it - we start fishing. I don't want to wait until 9am to start fishing. Everybody should be in the water by 8:20...


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 19, 2009)

russ010 said:


> We took off the 15 boats.. I redid the first post, so read it again.
> 
> Right now we have about 17 boats going into it. I plan on being there early that morning to collect cash and take names and give out numbers for weigh in. When the last boat is in the water, that's it - we start fishing. I don't want to wait until 9am to start fishing. Everybody should be in the water by 8:20...




I would not hold my breath of getting going by 820..gates open at 8...17 boats....a bit over one min per boat...not real realistic..Trust me i have watched a guy take 5 min just to get down the ramp..lol 

Looking foward to it.  It is looking like i should be able to make it


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2009)

haha.. well, I'm wishful thinking about getting started by 820 in hopes of the guy getting there a little early to open the gates, but it wouldn't' be but maybe 10min early. 

I hope you're able to make it Shadow - this should be a good turnout. 

The pot is going to be pretty good if everyone shows up, but this is all about fun and meeting new people.. of course, most of you probably already know each other, but I've never met any of you except Lizard Drager.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 19, 2009)

That sounds great the more the better. 
I was not trying to run your tournament, just simply thought being that i had read where russ said there was a cap on limiting 15 in the beginning thread that was still standing.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 19, 2009)

MerkyWaters said:


> That sounds great the more the better.
> I was not trying to run your tournament, just simply thought being that i had read where russ said there was a cap on limiting 15 in the beginning thread that was still standing.



no prob man... I wasn't being smart when I said read the first post again... I was really saying that to anybody following the thread. 

Lookin forward to seein you fellas out there.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've updated a lot of stuff... still working on the website, but I'm getting there. If you want your name added, just post and I'll get you on the list.


----------



## stickum (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey,Russ have fished Lathem lately if so what is water temp and looking forward to March 14 and meeting everyone i know its going to be a good time Thanks alot for your time and Lizard dragger for heading this up


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't get out there this weekend since I had military drill... but the weekend before, the temps were 43 in the morning and warmed up to about 46-48 by the end of the day. To be honest, most of my fish were caught after 11am when the sun finally peeked out of the clouds. That Sunday the water warmed to 48, and I caught about a 5 fish sack weighing in at 7lbs... all the fish were caught between 12pm and 3pm too... I would think the water will be warming up some though, but this weather changing has it going every which direction. The water was clear to about 8' last weekend as well. I'm starting to see fish move up into the 5'-10' range, but I'm still a deepwater pounder


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

hey stikum,i froze my but of saterday morning,caught some small fish on a crankbait,reaction strikes mostly because none of them were hooked in the mouth.they were in 5 feet of water or less.


----------



## stickum (Feb 23, 2009)

Good deal fellas at least you were able to put fish in the boat i fished Yahoola Sat. afternoon water temp is between 46-49 depending on were u are at me and a buddy just done some crappie fishing there biting good there now


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

i gota get up ther and fish yahoola,ive seen it but never fished it.ive caught some some big crappie on lathem,none this year yet.


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know that you posted that you had the scales... Are they put in the basket table top or a set of hand held? 

Cameron


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

russ has bought a real nice set of digital scales like you would see at other tourny weigh ins.we will have a table set up and use a basket to hold the fish in,then set the basket on the scales,nothin but first class for us hightech.......rednecks.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cameron197 said:


> I know that you posted that you had the scales... Are they put in the basket table top or a set of hand held?
> 
> Cameron



These are the exact scales that I got... http://www.itinscales.com/easyweigh_px_digital_scale.htm

I've never done a weigh-in before, so I'm not sure if fish flop around and all of that while in the basket. I was thinking of fitting a framed box to the underside of the basket to prevent it from sliding around on the platform. Should I do this, or would it be a waste of time? 

Any considerations would really be helpful... and what size of basket should I get?


----------



## krusty (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice set of scales.  Did the scales come with a waterproof cover or are the scales waterproof?  If not, you might want to get a clear plastic bag to put the scale in to keep it from getting wet.

I wouldn't fool with a frame.  Just use a laundry basket with some holes punched in the bottom to let the water drain out.  If you wanted to get fancy, a piece of plexy glass with a handle on the top to place on the fish once in the basket will keep them from flopping around.  That is about all you need.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I didn't get a cover... and it's not waterproof I don't think. I've got some plexi that I can use as a cover as well...

I can't wait for this thing to get here... but I really need to start fishing harder instead of the laid back fishing I usually do out there.. it's easy for me to get lost in my thoughts


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Russ did you get the PX-30  or the PX-60 ????


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

px-60... never know when someone might weigh in over 30lbs...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

stranger things have happen.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> px-60... never know when someone might weigh in over 30lbs...



You must be planning a TX at Varner


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 23, 2009)

Anybody planning on being on Lathem this weekend?


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

RichardGrayJr said:


> Anybody planning on being on Lathem this weekend?



Me and my partner should be there when the gates open on Sat.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going to be there as well... I'll have the blue jon boat... holler at me while your out there. 

Doubt we'll be fishing varner though... I just didn't want to screw us with the 30lb scales when I could get the 60# for the same price


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

ill be there saterday morning,im the one in the camo 14ft alumacraft. hope it aint rainin.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

y'all wanna get a little pot going for saturday morning? Say $10 per person... largest 1 (one) fish wins the pot? We can fish it 8am - 4pm. I can bring the real scales I just bought, or we can use the hand held... just a thought


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 23, 2009)

Then I'll try and make it. I'd be in a white Tacoma 4x4. The boat is getting seats installed, but I'd just like to fish around the bank a bit. Look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> y'all wanna get a little pot going for saturday morning? Say $10 per person... largest 1 (one) fish wins the pot? We can fish it 8am - 4pm. I can bring the real scales I just bought, or we can use the hand held... just a thought



I'm in. Why not use a 5 fish limit though? But if thats the way you want to do it, it doesn't matter to me either way . You want to go 10$ a man or 10$ a boat, the reason I ask is my partner will be with me. It's not a problem about the money I just need to let my partner know. My name is Kevin and I'll be in a red ranger with a hunter green boat with grey carpet.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 23, 2009)

hey kevin do you have a s.w.a.t. sticker on the back window?if you do ive seen ya up there before.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

we can do 5 fish... I have no problems with that, whatever y'all wanna do.. I just said largest fish for the heck of it. I figured we'd go $10 per man - money is tight for some people and $20 can go a long way (not that $10 can't), but this is just for fun...

I haven't talked to you at the ramp before have I? 

By the way, as if you can't recognize my boat (blue with orange Alumacraft stickers), I drive the small teal colored Nissan pickup... I'm up there almost every weekend


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah thats me.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey a couple of weeks ago some guys were fishing a pot tourney. I got there late and didn't get in on it, but someone told me the guys who collected all the money pulled out early with a pretty good pot of cash - were you in that tourney too?

I saw the guys leaving, but I figured no one had caught anything and were just leaving


----------



## krusty (Feb 23, 2009)

I am planning on being up there on Saturday too.  I will be the one in the  F16 alumacraft v-haul.  Not sure if my partner for the tx is going to make it, or if I will be able to fish all day.  More then likely I'll try and fish the hours of the tx, 8-3.  With that said, I wouldn't mind putting in a couple bones for a big fish, or whatever.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

so do y'all wanna do this 8-3 instead of 8-4? I like fishing til 4 because most of the fish start biting really good between 2 and 4pm..


----------



## dwh8417 (Feb 23, 2009)

If I can get a boat by then... then I will be there.  Figure this would be a good place to start and meet some people.  If anyone has a john boat for sale real cheap, let me know!


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

let me know if you get a boat... and I'll add you to the list. 

Keep an eye out on the Swap/Sell forum, as well as craigslist... don't just limit it to Atlanta, look all around GA and up in Chattanooga... lot of good boats up there too


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> we can do 5 fish... I have no problems with that, whatever y'all wanna do.. I just said largest fish for the heck of it. I figured we'd go $10 per man - money is tight for some people and $20 can go a long way (not that $10 can't), but this is just for fun...
> 
> I haven't talked to you at the ramp before have I?
> 
> By the way, as if you can't recognize my boat (blue with orange Alumacraft stickers), I drive the small teal colored Nissan pickup... I'm up there almost every weekend




I've seen your truck  before but don't think I've talked to your before. Usually I'm at Lathem most of the time too[its the closest to my house] but we have been fishing other lakes quite a bit lately Carters Rereg, Acworth, and Yahoola. I look forward to meeting you guys. I've been waiting on jonboat TX's to catch on in N GA for several years. It's just too far to try and fish with the clubs down south but with S.W.A.T. and now your new club I think this is a great, thing the more the better I say. And hopefully with in a year or two we will have a another lake to fish in Canton [Hickory Log I think is the name].


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I drove by the canton lake the other night.. couldn't see anything, but dang - that dam is HUGE!

I think we are going to plan on hitting Carter's ReReg, Acworth, Yahoola and Lathem so far.. we might even venture out to Weiss and maybe Blue Ridge... it really depends on where the guys who join the club live - we are trying to get all the north ga jon boaters who want to join a club out and fish with us.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Hey a couple of weeks ago some guys were fishing a pot tourney. I got there late and didn't get in on it, but someone told me the guys who collected all the money pulled out early with a pretty good pot of cash - were you in that tourney too?
> 
> I saw the guys leaving, but I figured no one had caught anything and were just leaving



Who are you asking Russ? If you were asking me no I was not in  that TX but I heard some rumers about something like that happening. The story I got was that the money wasn't taken up before the TX started and some guys that didn't catch any thing left before the weigh in and didn't pay up but thats just hear say I don't who it was or what really happened.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kevin, I was asking you.. 

One guy who was fishing it told me they ran off with his money. Don't know the whole story either, just seemed strange because if they had taken my money and I saw them up there again it wouldn't be a pretty site... so I'm just giving a heads up. If they really want the tourney, I think I'll hold onto my $$ until weigh-in.. but if it's a formal one like the one we are having mid-March - we'll collect the cash upfront incase anybody backs out after not catching anything.

I'm not worried about this weekend though - we can all meet up at the ramp at either 3 or 4pm and winner takes all.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I drove by the canton lake the other night.. couldn't see anything, but dang - that dam is HUGE!
> 
> I think we are going to plan on hitting Carter's ReReg, Acworth, Yahoola and Lathem so far.. we might even venture out to Weiss and maybe Blue Ridge... it really depends on where the guys who join the club live - we are trying to get all the north ga jon boaters who want to join a club out and fish with us.



Yeah they say that lake will be around 400 acres when its full. I'm already a member of S.w.a.t. but if yall keep the entry fees at 25 a boat I would be interested in jioning yalls club also if you'll take members that already belong to another club but if not thats cool too I'll still fish some pot TX's with yall.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

we'll probably take on whoever wants to fish - I'm trying to see when everybodys tourneys are so that we can have more people get in and fish.. I don't forsee entry fee's going higher than $25 per boat - the only thing I can think of is for the big fish pot - if 2 people are in the boat, I think the guy in the back should pay $5 too.. so it would be $25 per single boater, $30 per 2 person boat. Just a thought and it's not written in stone. But I think it's only fair, not to mention that it will probably be a good pot to the big fish winner..


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Kevin, I was asking you..
> 
> One guy who was fishing it told me they ran off with his money. Don't know the whole story either, just seemed strange because if they had taken my money and I saw them up there again it wouldn't be a pretty site... so I'm just giving a heads up. If they really want the tourney, I think I'll hold onto my $$ until weigh-in.. but if it's a formal one like the one we are having mid-March - we'll collect the cash upfront incase anybody backs out after not catching anything.
> 
> I'm not worried about this weekend though - we can all meet up at the ramp at either 3 or 4pm and winner takes all.




It make sno sense to me why they would do that! Every body that fishes up there are local and everybody knows everybody some way or another and now those guys probably will not be allowed to fish any organized TX not to mention having to look over there shoulder for the guys wanting there monet back.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know.. I don't remember what they were driving.. but I carry my binoculars with me now so that I can see who all is there and I keep an eye on my truck.. I saw some people up there a while back lurking around the trucks. I don't know what they were doing, but they left before I could get to the ramp.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

russ010 said:


> we'll probably take on whoever wants to fish - I'm trying to see when everybodys tourneys are so that we can have more people get in and fish.. I don't forsee entry fee's going higher than $25 per boat - the only thing I can think of is for the big fish pot - if 2 people are in the boat, I think the guy in the back should pay $5 too.. so it would be $25 per single boater, $30 per 2 person boat. Just a thought and it's not written in stone. But I think it's only fair, not to mention that it will probably be a good pot to the big fish winner..



Sounds good to me. I'm not sure if I could fish all of them due to being on call for work 1 weekend a month and with family comitments but I'm sure I could make a few.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 23, 2009)

I guess as times get tougher the more stealing will happen. But people shouldn't crap in there own backyard, they usaully wind up stepping in it sooner or later.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

that's like peeing in the wind... no matter how hard you try, you're bound to get a little on you in the end.

it's karma...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

dang,ihate i went to bed early and mised out on all this good conversation.hey russ i have a table we can use to set the scales up on.im there sat morn for the 10 dollar pot tuorny as well.


----------



## stickum (Feb 24, 2009)

Im going to try and get out there today and fish never fished Lathem , been meaning to get over there before tourney hpoe to make it


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

hey stikum im goin,just watin for it to warm up some, maby be there around 11 am. ill be in a red ford truck,14ft camo alumacraft.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 24, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Hey a couple of weeks ago some guys were fishing a pot tourney. I got there late and didn't get in on it, but someone told me the guys who collected all the money pulled out early with a pretty good pot of cash - were you in that tourney too?
> 
> I saw the guys leaving, but I figured no one had caught anything and were just leaving




I was wondering if anyone here fished that event too. I was told from the guys that put the event on ( dont know the exact truth being I was not there) that they pulled in to weigh in and either one team or two teams had left and did not pay up. Any tourney I put on wont have that problem...I take up money prior to.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

hey merky,tell me about the carters re reg.isit anygood?it looks to me like the water level moves up and down to much.also noticed its not on your scedule.


----------



## stickum (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Lizard i might make about 1pm i will be white dodge and green 12' boat


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 24, 2009)

The lake fluxuates CONSTANTLY. One hour it will be full then next it could be empty...vice versa. It is a dangerous lake too. A good bit of hazards.

We do have it on our schedule to fish. We just fished it this month and planned to fish it next August. PM sent


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, don't worry about getting there late to fish Saturday. Weigh in will be at 3:30pm. We'll collect cash from whoever is there at that time before weigh-in... so keep your fish hid before you give the money! I think we should just do BIGGEST FISH for weigh-in since not everyone will have all day to fish. This is not a formal tourney or anything, so how we work the cash prior to is not a big deal. Pot may be $20, may be $50... either way, just catch some!

Lizard, I'll bring the scales, you bring the table.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

10-4.....im headin to the lake in a few seconds,let evry body no how the day goes.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Hey guys, don't worry about getting there late to fish Saturday. Weigh in will be at 3:30pm. We'll collect cash from whoever is there at that time before weigh-in... so keep your fish hid before you give the money! I think we should just do BIGGEST FISH for weigh-in since not everyone will have all day to fish. This is not a formal tourney or anything, so how we work the cash prior to is not a big deal. Pot may be $20, may be $50... either way, just catch some!
> 
> Lizard, I'll bring the scales, you bring the table.



Hold on Russ... You are saying that we are not bringing 5 fish to the weigh in and you are not collecting money before hand?  So... if Joe Blow doesnt catch his fish he can leave without paying?  And if Joe Blow catches 5 3lbers and Jim Bob catches 1 4lber then Joe Blow loses to Jim Bob?


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 24, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> Hold on Russ... You are saying that we are not bringing 5 fish to the weigh in and you are not collecting money before hand?  So... if Joe Blow doesnt catch his fish he can leave without paying?  And if Joe Blow catches 5 3lbers and Jim Bob catches 1 4lber then Joe Blow loses to Jim Bob?



Im with you I dont like that.,....if thats the way its going to be done...I prob wont do it..


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 24, 2009)

I thought all the rules and guidelines were set? why change them now??????????


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

hold on,the deal this saterday was just for fun.if some people were gona be there anyway russ just thought we might through some money in a hat for the bigest fish.then you guys want to way in 5.nobody is changing the rules.if you wanta fish this sat,be there before 8,outside with your money so we can collect it. the last thing were gona do is get to serious and start pointin fingers at some one.espcially me or russ.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Feb 24, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> hold on,the deal this saterday was just for fun.if some people were gona be there anyway russ just thought we might through some money in a hat for the bigest fish.then you guys want to way in 5.nobody is changing the rules.if you wanta fish this sat,be there before 8,outside with your money so we can collect it. the last thing were gona do is get to serious and start pointin fingers at some one.espcially me or russ.




this sat????


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

you do no were talkin about 2 difrent things.russ is havin a little pot tourny this saterday.the march 14th tourny is the first b.a.n.g. tourny of the year.


----------



## countryfied (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey kevin Me(Josh) and Nick will definately be there both this and next saturday


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry for all the confusion guys... let me make it a little more clearer. 

This coming Saturday - Feb 28 - we are just having a $10 PER PERSON pot tourney  for fun.. Biggest Fish wins, weigh in is at 3:30. This is not a BANG tourney, just a chance to meet people who were already going to be there at Lathem this Saturday.

The BANG Lathem Tourney will be Saturday, March 14.. all rules in the first post of this thread applies. So you better be there before 8am on that day to get your money in the pot. We'll hand out tickets after YOU sign your name out beside that number. 

Sorry guys, I could have posted another thread, but I figured we'd keep this one going. There WILL NOT BE a pot tourney at Lathem on March 7 - S.W.A.T. is having their club tournament there that weekend, and I am not going to disturb that... I might show up and fish after they get started, but I'm not going to get mess up their already set date.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 24, 2009)

Howd yall do today Josh? Me and Dustin are planning on fishing the ONE FISH pot tx with Russ this weekend[this is a different tx than the tx on 3/14] . Yall gonna fish the one fish tx this weekend too?


----------



## deepwater (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Russ, how many you got commited to the 1 fish tx this Sat? Just us few that have commited here? Things sure can get confusing if someone don't read the whole thread huh Russ


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

haha.. well.. right now I think we've got between 7-10 people.. 

but yea, if people just go straight to the last post and skip all the meat in between... they get lost. But it's all cool, as long as they understand I'm trying to get over on them.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 24, 2009)

hey russ your design for the website looks awsome.think ill fish the bbbb..boom lure thisn saterday.


----------



## hicktownboy (Feb 24, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> hold on,the deal this saterday was just for fun.if some people were gona be there anyway russ just thought we might through some money in a hat for the bigest fish.then you guys want to way in 5.nobody is changing the rules.if you wanta fish this sat,be there before 8,outside with your money so we can collect it. the last thing were gona do is get to serious and start pointin fingers at some one.espcially me or russ.



I believe I understand now... Yall are doing something different that the tourney on the 14th?  The rules for the 14th are posted on the first thread?  Those are the rules that we are goin by for the 14th, correct?

This is confusing... You might should have seperated the 2 not to confuse people... but heck its your deal, you do what you want to.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

you're right on everything hicktownboy... I could have done another thread, but I just wanted to have 1 lathem thread out there..


----------



## deepwater (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Lizard,howd you do today? I'm not wanting any specifics just curious how they were biting today.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 24, 2009)

I got a feeling Lathem is going through turnover... biting should be really good in another week..


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I might be in sat. on the big fish, depends on how heavy the rain is going to be.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lathems best fishing is in the rain.... and that's no joke


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've got a few PMs asking about the website.. I haven't finished it yet, but should be done soon. I do have our logos almost completed though - and I'll probably have some stickers made up and be available for purchase for club members... Here are the designs so far, and they'll probably change 20 times before I'm really satisfied.


----------



## puddlejumper (Feb 25, 2009)

There are a couple of lakes at the rocky mountain PFA you could use.  You have the commerce watershed and maybe Fort Yargo.


----------



## stickum (Feb 25, 2009)

Russ ,those look good i really like the one with the lake background good job


----------



## whopper stopper (Feb 25, 2009)

puddlejumper said:


> There are a couple of lakes at the rocky mountain PFA you could use.  You have the commerce watershed and maybe Fort Yargo.



I wouldn't count on Rocky Mountain PFA.

See page 1.  No tournaments allowed

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/assets/documents/fishregRMPFA0905.pdf


----------



## krusty (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice work Russ.  I am still planning on making it up there this Saturday.  Anyone know the water temp up there now?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 25, 2009)

Great design on the logo.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

I was there yesterday, Lizard Drager was reading 46... Mark who works there said it was 48 yesterday morning...

I'll be there rain or shine as well - I've caught the biggest bass there in the worst weather conditions...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

The design does look awesome


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 25, 2009)

i only fished for about 3 hours,tryed some difrent stuff that dident work.pickt up ol fateful and put a good keeper in the boat.stikum was there,he caught all the fish.water is still cold,at 4pm at the boat ramp it was 47.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

OK guys... I've got the stickers on order. I didn't order but a couple of sets to start off with - I want to make sure they look good on our boats and trucks before we put in a big order. I have 18" decals ($14 each) for the boats, and 10" decals ($8.50) for the truck. If you want some, send me a PM with what you want and the quantity of each. I'll wait until our 1st tournament to place the order.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Feb 25, 2009)

Has someone mentioned dues yet?


----------



## EJC (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds good Russ, let me know if you guys hit Lake Acworth...


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 25, 2009)

there are no dues as of write now.we will talk about it after the march 14th tourny.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 25, 2009)

LCHunter said:


> Sounds good Russ, let me know if you guys hit Lake Acworth...



I think we'll fish it... atleast I hope so.. are you going to make it to the first tourney?


----------



## deepwater (Feb 25, 2009)

Good job on the logos. Looking forward to sat. We will be there rain or shine.


----------



## stickum (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Lizard.. Didnt catch all i got there about 1:30 and caught 3 keepers in about hour and half , i fished tourneys on lanier and always prefish,and have caught some toads prefishing...i have learned it may not be that way come tx day ....all depends on conditions going to try and make Saturday later on in afternoon


----------



## krusty (Feb 26, 2009)

LCHunter said:


> Sounds good Russ, let me know if you guys hit Lake Acworth...




I hope we put Acworth on the schedule.  There are some toads in that little pond.


----------



## dwh8417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Russ,  I got a boat and am planning on being at the tourney.  Any ideas how I can expedite my boat registration transfer?  Thats the only thing right now that will prevent me from making it.  Thanks.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 26, 2009)

you got it,acworth is on the schedule,,,,,,just as soon as we come up with one,


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

dwh8417 said:


> Hey Russ,  I got a boat and am planning on being at the tourney.  Any ideas how I can expedite my boat registration transfer?  Thats the only thing right now that will prevent me from making it.  Thanks.




Do you have anything showing that you sent in for registration? I had a little blue tab that was part of my registration (granted this was back in August)... I didn't get my stickers until a couple of weeks ago - so I was fishing without the actual registration for nearly 6 months, but I did have the numbers on there.


----------



## dwh8417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, I did it over the internet.  I still have to send in bill of sale stuff, but I did print out the page showing the transaction.  I'll just make sure I have that with me I guess.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

you'll be fine with that I would think. I have yet to see a game warden up there in the 6 months I've been... the guys in the office say they have been cut down in size and only come out when called.

I've added you to the list!


----------



## dwh8417 (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome.  Count me in, and I will have one other guy in the boat.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got the website up and running... still needs a lot of work, but atleast the hard part is over.

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com

I'm working on the Lake Info page...so you won't see anything there yet. If you see anything that needs to be added, removed, or any other comments - let me know... I can take any criticisms good or bad


----------



## deepwater (Feb 26, 2009)

Web site looks good Russ. You are taking up money at the weigh in for the one fish pot tx this weekend  right, not that morning?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

yea.. some people won't be able to get out there until later, and some people don't wanna fish the heavy rains we are supposedly getting Saturday morning... I just ask that guys actually catch the fish out of Lathem and not somewhere else... I won't take too kindly to that

I really just want to use this small tourney to see how it goes weighing in with my new scales.. should I be worried about the rain? I figured I'd bring a sheet of plastic or something to put over it just in case.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 26, 2009)

If you paid a lot of money for those scales I would definatly bring something to put over them unless the manufacture states that its completly water proof and it has a good warrenty. Better safe than sorry. And yeah I wouldn't take to kindly to that either but how you gonna know? We will be working on the honor system sat but it should be fun.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

Well.. I'm pretty sure there not completely waterproof.. but it's ok.

I'm really looking forward to it Saturday, I've been coming up with some strategies for big ones... I don't plan on catching too many, I'm going to be going for size.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 26, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Well.. I'm pretty sure there not completely waterproof.. but it's ok.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it Saturday, I've been coming up with some strategies for big ones... I don't plan on catching too many, I'm going to be going for size.



Sounds like you've located some bigger fish... So where they at?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

haha... I'll be honest - I've caught them all over... 

Has anybody fished that cove straight out from the ramp? There is a lot of standing timber back there, but I fished it once and never got any luck. I do fish that point across from the ramp where the trees are, but I've only pulled off dinks.

Like I said before, most of my fish are caught deep - find the channels, find the big fish...


----------



## deepwater (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just joking Russ but thanks for the info . Yeah I've fished it and I've caught fish there. That cove can be hard to fish if the wind is blowing straight into it but if the wind blows any other direction you can fish without being blown into the trees and I agree  about the channels.You gonna be there when the gates open?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope the wind is not too bad Saturday morning... I keep checking and it looks like it's not going to pick up until maybe later in the day.. 

Another reason I didn't want to collect money was incase it started lightning... I'll be one of the first heading to the truck if it starts. I won't leave, but I'm not going to sit in the boat with it like that. been there, done that and I'm not one to test mother nature anymore... I know what she can do


----------



## deepwater (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah they are calling for 10 to 15 mph, so at Lathem just count on 20 mph wind.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup, we will be watching the weather real close today, plan on going though


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 27, 2009)

Just wait... I'll show you how to bring in a 20lb sack at Lathem...

I was fishing a tournament 2 years ago about this time and had a nice Asian lady show me how to get some "pigs" (You know... 12" fish) If you notice, on the 14th, I'll be in one place all day.

I think that I'll be there on Sunday if it ain't snowing like the Atlanta news media is saying.


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 27, 2009)

speekin of pigs,you should walk in office one day and see the picture of the the 2 10lb bass,oh yeh, and the 11lb hawg caught not long ago.its a shame that cherokee county doesnt care about the fish population,only the keepin it full of water.in 2006 the dnr shocked up some fish,they say lathem needs a slotlimet to control or get some of the smaller fish out.i dont no how that would work.i have known mark for a wile,he was tellin me about it.mark works there during the week,he says there is a big population of bass,if there was only some difrent shad,or more shad ,i dont no.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be out there first thing in the morning.. rain or shine - good thing I brought my military gortex suit back with me.

I'll be out there Sunday too, as long as the snow doesn't start sticking.


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 27, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> speekin of pigs,you should walk in office one day and see the picture of the the 2 10lb bass,oh yeh, and the 11lb hawg caught not long ago.its a shame that cherokee county doesnt care about the fish population,only the keepin it full of water.in 2006 the dnr shocked up some fish,they say lathem needs a slotlimet to control or get some of the smaller fish out.i dont no how that would work.i have known mark for a wile,he was tellin me about it.mark works there during the week,he says there is a big population of bass,if there was only some difrent shad,or more shad ,i dont no.



What you have to remember is that Lathem i not a very fertile lake with all of the granite under it. Plus spots don't get big anyways. I've only hauld in 1 LM ever there, but tons of spots


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 27, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I'll be out there first thing in the morning.. rain or shine - good thing I brought my military gortex suit back with me.
> 
> I'll be out there Sunday too, as long as the snow doesn't start sticking.


I don't think that we will have to worry about snow Sunday. The news is trying to sell Milk and Bread


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

here are a few that I've pulled out of Lathem recently...


----------



## MerkyWaters (Feb 27, 2009)

Good lookin Largemouths russ.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

Merky - what's your website again for SWAT? I was going to link to it last night, but couldn't find it anywhere... I thought it was in your signature, but it doesn't show up anymore


----------



## Cameron197 (Feb 27, 2009)

What time are yall going to do the 1 fish tx?


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 27, 2009)

hey russ its under small water angler team.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cameron197 said:


> What time are yall going to do the 1 fish tx?




With the way the weather is and me just wanting to test my new scales, there is no start time... but weigh in is at 3:30


----------



## deepwater (Feb 27, 2009)

Whose all suppost be there at 3:30?


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 27, 2009)

im goin,depending on the weather,dont no what time il be there but il be around for the way in at 3:30.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just checked my scales and loaded them in the truck along with a basket that I hope will work... see youn's tomorrow. I'll be there at 8am


----------



## lizard drager (Feb 28, 2009)

want to thank you guys who came out today and fished with me and russ today.it was wet and nasty but evry body caught fish.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

I second the thanks.. it was nice meeting and talking to all y'all.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

I had a good time, it was good to meet you guys and  the weather wasn't near as bad  as I thought it be.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

it wasn't bad... but I filled up 2 - 5 gal buckets of rain water when I got to the house and was finally able to get that drain plug out...

remember them guys who were out there still fishing while we were talking? I don't think that they are the guys you were thinking - they weren't buff... but they had a mess of bass - They had 8 total and most were about 1lb, but the biggest was a fat 2-2.5lb'r


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

Live bait fishing or artificals ?


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

artificials... he was using the same things you were


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

I think the next few weeks could be really good at Lathem if the weather stays decent


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I'm going back out there tomorrow... even if it snows, the roads should be fine with the warm weather from today, not to mention the highs are supposed to be in the 40s tomorrow. 

But then again... I'll just have to wait and see what it looks like cuz I sure don't wanna get stuck up there.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

My batteries willn't be ready for a couple days[only got 1 charger]. I carry two 8d batteries and 2 deep cycles. I could fish and get by without charging but I don't like to run them down more than I have to cuase  those 8d's take awhile to charge back up if they are run way down. I'll probly stay home.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

dang... I have 4 deep cycles (29 series), and even as much as I used them today (not as much as you I don't think) they were all sitting at 90% when I got home. I have 2 sets in parallel, and have 2 chargers, so they are good to go in the morning.


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

Yeah mine aren't bad, like I said I could fish another day and probly be fine but it would take alot longer to charge the 8d's, before i got my second one I was running both back motors off the one battery and after fishing all day it took about 30 hrs to charge it back up. And I need to buy another charger too but just haven't yet.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

What size trolling motors do you have on your boat? It looked like you could leave me sitting with my 2- 55s on the back, and the 40 on the front.. 

The difference isn't coming from your batteries compared to mine is it?


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

russ010 said:


> What size trolling motors do you have on your boat? It looked like you could leave me sitting with my 2- 55s on the back, and the 40 on the front..
> 
> The difference isn't coming from your batteries compared to mine is it?



I got 2 50's on the back and a 43 on the front, you might leave me behind. But I can tell a big difference having two 8d's instead of 1 [just got the 2nd last night], the back motors run alot stronger and didn 't seem to loose hardly any power today, I know 12v is 12v but if you can keep the volts up it sure seems to help. My boat is more narrow than yours, that would be the only reason it might be faster but probly isn't.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 28, 2009)

hmm.. I keep a constant 13.4v in parallel with both batteries running in the rear... well, I guess I'll upgrade to 8d batteries when these die out and see what kind of difference that makes... then again, I don't know why I'm complaining, I can go all over Lathem 2 times and still have a lot of battery left


----------



## deepwater (Feb 28, 2009)

russ010 said:


> hmm.. I keep a constant 13.4v in parallel with both batteries running in the rear... well, I guess I'll upgrade to 8d batteries when these die out and see what kind of difference that makes... then again, I don't know why I'm complaining, I can go all over Lathem 2 times and still have a lot of battery left



If you can keep 13.4 I wouldn't worry about it. The 8d are not deepcycle,they are actually heavy equipment cranking batteries and are the size of 3 car batteries. I never had good luck running batteries parallel, always seemed the batteries would die in about the same time but i guess I could have had a bad cell or something but you can buy a 8d from Advanced Auto for about 130$ and as I'm sure you know thats a little less than 2 walmart batts and  I try to save $ when ever I can. Nothing wrong with walmart batts though I use 1 for my front motor with no problems.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2009)

well I made it out to Lathem for about 1.5 hours today.. got there at 10, left at 11:30 ticked off (more like depressed)... 

I caught the first bass at 10:45 on a shad rap, and had I caught him yesterday I would have won that little pot tourney, he weighed in at 1.27lbs.

A few casts after that, again throwing the shad rap, I rared back and thought I was going to make a long cast... turns out, I made the biggest backlash I had ever seen because my lure caught one of my baitcaster setups in the back of the boat and threw it out about 10 feet into the water. By the time I realized what had happened, all I could see was the tips slowly sinking in the water. I threw everything in my tacklebox at that location, even deep diving cranks that supposedly run 20 feet.. Well I was in 8' of water where it dropped and I never did get it... so, if you see one of those new Shimano Curado 200e7s on a 6'8" powell max rod - it's mine! It will even have a brown mopp jig on it.

I'll know better next time... that 1 little fish cost me nearly $500. Not to mention it was sleeting, well more like hail from the size of it as it and how fast it was coming down


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Mar 1, 2009)

I've kept up[ with this thread considering I live on the lake. Sorry about your rod. 

i watch you guys out my windows. i live in the house on the hill behind the yellow one going down towards the dam. Really would like to take your money but my son has his basketball state tourney down in claxton during your tourney. However, good luck to you guys.

Merk, do you still practice your "sunshine" techniques there or have you given them up?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2009)

haha.. well come on out with us sometime - it'd be nice to meet ya.


----------



## whopper stopper (Mar 1, 2009)

russ010 said:


> well I made it out to Lathem for about 1.5 hours today.. got there at 10, left at 11:30 ticked off (more like depressed)...
> 
> I caught the first bass at 10:45 on a shad rap, and had I caught him yesterday I would have won that little pot tourney, he weighed in at 1.27lbs.
> 
> ...



That's adding insult to injury.   My condolences.


----------



## deepwater (Mar 1, 2009)

russ010 said:


> well I made it out to Lathem for about 1.5 hours today.. got there at 10, left at 11:30 ticked off (more like depressed)...
> 
> I caught the first bass at 10:45 on a shad rap, and had I caught him yesterday I would have won that little pot tourney, he weighed in at 1.27lbs.
> 
> ...



That sux! Lathem has 2 of my rods. One happened the same way except it was a carolina rig that grabbed my rod and threw it in while casting. The other was pulled in while fishing some timber, didn't even hear or see it go in just ended up a rod short. I still blame the guy that was fishing with me that day, telling him  that I think he threw it in or something. I'm just joking with him but he really gets fired up when I mention it and can't help but laugh about how upset he gets.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 1, 2009)

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Merk, do you still practice your "sunshine" techniques there or have you given them up?



SHHH..... Man I have a tourney out there this weekend! Na I have new secrets now!

Hey Russ sorry to hear that. I will make sure that we tell everyone not only to fish for the elusive Bass sat. to also fish for your rod!


----------



## TJBassin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Russ how did you like that Powell rod? Picked one up Saturday to see how it felt. Dont know of anyone fishing with them. Gonna go with Powell or Falcon for Jig Fishing. R&L Tackle carries them. Sorry about the loss. I would still be sick. My partner got his G Loomis snatched in Horton a few years ago. He went home and made a drag hook and went back and got his prize. Shoot JigMan a shout and he will let you know how he made it. Good Luck.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 1, 2009)

i have 5 falcons and love eevry one of them.have used them for about 10 years now.


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Mar 1, 2009)

i've often thought about checking that place out....but, i HATE that 8 AM opening time...


----------



## russ010 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of the Powell Max rods... don't get me wrong, they are great rods, just not my preference. I don't like split grip rods unless they are spinning rods, and the handle on that one just wasn't long enough. I've been spoiled by my Kistler Helium LTA and my GLoomis rods... can't say I miss that rod, but that is not how I would have wanted to get rid of it! As far as a jig rod, I picked up a Mike McCleland Falcon jig rod, and boy that thing felt sweet - that could very well be my next purchase to replace this one - unless I spring for one of the new Kistlers.. $$$ (something I've been reluctant to part with lately).. Anyways, I really miss that curado though - it was only about a month old and just getting broken in. I could file it on my insurance... nah - I'll get back out there with my "rod picker upper" in the next week or so and see if I can't pick it up. 

I thought twice about jumping in, but there was no one there but me, and from my time in para-rescue, I knew hypothermia would have taken over before I could have got back to surface. Rods and reels are replaceable, but I respect my health a little more nowadays.. thanks for the condolences guys!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 2, 2009)

Russ its suppost to be around 70 sat. We would be glad to help you find it after 3 , bring a towel in case you make the dive. I just bought a 200e7 myself its awesome. Hey I enjoyed the big fish thingy, it was nice meeting you guys. and congrats again ther Lizard dragger


----------



## stickum (Mar 2, 2009)

Who won the big fish tourney sat. didnt make it decided to stay close to home went and fished  Yahoola. Hey Russ,sorry to hear about rod & reel i know thats gotta....hurt


----------



## krusty (Mar 2, 2009)

Ya, who picked up the biggun' this weekend.  I did the same, fished close to home on allatoona Saturday afternoon once I realized the great flood was not coming.  Only picked up one dink Saturday afternoon.  Should have made the drive to Lathem.  Anyone planning on fishing this weekend at Lathem?  I know the swat guys are having an event and I plan on staying out of there way, but it has been a while since I last fished up there and need a little time on the water before the tx.


----------



## stickum (Mar 2, 2009)

I plan On fishing there Saturday myself need to locate some more fish before tx on 14th


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2009)

I'll be there Saturday as well... going to let the SWAT guys get going and then I'll head out. 

SWAT guys - if you see me fishing in one of your spots that you are waiting to fish, just come tell me and I'll get out of your way. I'm planning on fishing spots other than where I normally do and see if I can't get out of my old routine.

As far as our tourney went... well it goes like this here.. $80 pot

1. Lizard Drager - 1.20lbs BIG FISH! (he had a few more that would have topped 1lb)
2. russ010 - 1.13lbs (I had one other that went just over 1lb)
3. rigger -  1.10lb

I did get out there for about 2 hours yesterday, and caught 1 that would have gone 1.27... they are moving up to more shallow water though.. water temp was 48* both days

I didn't keep track of the other fish, but they were all below 1lb. Deepwater and dustin apparently tore them up though - culling dinks!! Dustin I think would have won it, but had a 3-4lb# break off when it came up to the surface. Way to go man, but next time get him in the boat first! 

Hey for people who have signed up, how about PMing me  your real name - I'm terrible with names, so I don't want to be out there calling you by your screen name... plus it will give me time to learn who you are.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2009)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Russ its suppost to be around 70 sat. We would be glad to help you find it after 3 , bring a towel in case you make the dive. I just bought a 200e7 myself its awesome. Hey I enjoyed the big fish thingy, it was nice meeting you guys. and congrats again ther Lizard dragger



man I'm not gettin in that water until it gets over 60*.. I used to do cold water jumps off the coast of Maine when I was doing special ops, and I'll leave that temp of water for the fish!


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 2, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I'll be there Saturday as well... going to let the SWAT guys get going and then I'll head out.
> 
> SWAT guys - if you see me fishing in one of your spots that you are waiting to fish, just come tell me and I'll get out of your way. I'm planning on fishing spots other than where I normally do and see if I can't get out of my old routine.



Thank you Russ and BANG members
All of our boat members will be marked with a survey tape(if Ngabowhunter remembers it). If there are any problems come see me (I will be in a 15' Red Cajun Bass Boat). I am trying to get all of our guys there really early to beat the normal crowd for schedule launch.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2009)

no prob.. I'm more than likely going to be fishing for my rod/reel anyways.... I plan on getting there after y'all get in. If I do show up early it'll be just to chat with y'all, but I'll wait to put in after y'all are done. If randy forgets the tape, I might have some in my truck y'all can use, but I'll have to check. I don't forsee any problems though, I met a few of the guys from SWAT and there a good bunch of guys.

Water temps yesterday were 48*... should be around 50 by the weekend if the temp fairs up into the 60s this week..


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 2, 2009)

hey,members of swat,if yall see my ugly ol camo jonboat in the way just holler and i will move on.im gona get there after you guys have started and make my self try some new water.shoot i aint even fished over half lake,but dont wont to mess yall up either.


_____________________________
BANG- Bass Anglers of North Georgia


----------



## russ010 (Mar 2, 2009)

The tourney schedule has been posted (BANG Tourney).

The numbers that are in green are the dates that SWAT is also having tourneys... So 3 out of 11 ain't bad. The last date on there that is highlighted is the night tourney for y'all at Carters


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 3, 2009)

Have any of you fellas had much time on Lake Yahoola? I have never had a chance to fish it. The lake looks pretty new...Any decent fish?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've heard there are some hawgs in there.. I haven't fished it yet, but I may be there Sunday if I'm not going 4wheelin in Toccoa..


----------



## krusty (Mar 3, 2009)

Yahoola - Ya, there are some fish in that lake.  I saw a 17# sack lifted to the scales last year in a jon boat tx.  Needless to say my two 1 pounders went back into the water before I embarrassed them by running them over the scales.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 3, 2009)

Does it have much structure near the banks? About how deep is it?


----------



## deepwater (Mar 3, 2009)

RichardGrayJr said:


> Does it have much structure near the banks? About how deep is it?



As far as structure there are 2 creek channels [ Yaahoola creek and another creek at the north end of the lake] with some humps and drops in open water. The north end of the lake has a lot of small submerged trees but you can't see most of them unless the water is down. The lake isn't very deep compared to Lathem, I can't remember the exact deepest spot I've found but I think its around 30' but most of the lake is much shallower than this.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 4, 2009)

hey how about some guide service since your that close,were gona have 3 tournys up there bet you cant wait.seriosly,.....guide service?lol......mabe i can make it up there this weekend.need to prefish more for lathem too.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 5, 2009)

RichardGrayJr said:


> Have any of you fellas had much time on Lake Yahoola? I have never had a chance to fish it. The lake looks pretty new...Any decent fish?



Had one spool my Shamano Stradic4000 lest summer off the bank by the "water stopper thingy" used to catchin the small one got a big suprise that day

Couldnt use the proper word.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

haha... water stopper thingy - I saw they wouldn't let you put what it's actually called


----------



## stickum (Mar 5, 2009)

im thinkin about goin up there and fishin near that thingy lots rocks near there


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll be up there Sunday.. finally figured out how to get to it I think...

When I get to the (water thingy) do I go left, go over the bridge and the ramp is on the right?


----------



## stickum (Mar 5, 2009)

you will actually cross over water thingy , cross bridge ,ramp will be on right pass bridge, if you need any help on finding it I'll pm you my cell #


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 5, 2009)

Russ if I am not mistaken , if you turn left out of latham 2 turns and your there, when you hit 53 go right and just keep going when you get to dawsonville 53 just turns into 9 just keep going straght and after you go by walmart it will be on the right a 1/2 mile, you can,t miss it. good luck


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

awesome, thanks guys... I was able to google map it


----------



## russ010 (Mar 5, 2009)

I've talked to the owner of tinboats.net, and he's hooked me up with our very own BANG forum. I thought about putting it on the BANG site, but I really don't want to deal with the upkeep - plus I basically live on tinboats, so I know it is up 99.9% of the time.

Here's the link - http://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=46

You can talk about upcoming or past tourneys, or anything else that ya need help with... check out the rest of tinboats - never know what you might find


----------



## deepwater (Mar 6, 2009)

Any body know what the water temp was at Lathem today?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 6, 2009)

47 first thing this morning.. 48 when I left...

somebody pulled a 7.5lb'r out today too - don't know where he caught it or what he was using though, but I saw the fish.. I GOT SKUNKED. 2 stinking bites, and I saw both of those minnows at the boat when they hit my crank


----------



## bassfan (Mar 7, 2009)

Russ on the link you mention the swat guys being there on Saturday. Is it the same saturday the 14th? Also I talked to the guy who caught the 7 pounder, and got a little info.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 7, 2009)

No, today was the SWAT tourney... and another big fish came out just under 6lbs.

The BANG tourney on the 14th is going to be a lot of people... and some of those guys fishing will be SWAT members.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 7, 2009)

the water will be perfect next sat......keep them fingers crosed.


----------



## stickum (Mar 7, 2009)

*Lathem*

i was there today was able to pull in few it was tough first thing didnt catch first fish until 12 had a good one come off right at boat had to guess weight 5-6lbs  (dang-IT)


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 7, 2009)

sorry i missed ya.i got out before the swat weigh in.caught 8 keepers,but no size.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 7, 2009)

I was under the impression that you were limiting the tx anglers and members to anyone who wasn't already a member of a club...


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 7, 2009)

were just gettin our feet wet with this tourny.after the weigh in,were gona see who all ts interested in being in the club.i only no of 2 boats comin from another club,and there all good people that i dont mind fishin with.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks,  man. I am pumped about a local small boat club. I usually fish alone, but I think it would be great to belong to a small organization that thinks big bass on small waters... look forward to seein' you out there 'drager...


----------



## stickum (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah i did to i left at 2


----------



## tboles (Mar 7, 2009)

*too cold*



deepwater said:


> Any body know what the water temp was at Lathem today?



Between 47 around 9:00 to 49 by 2:30 and very slow biting


----------



## russ010 (Mar 8, 2009)

bassfan said:


> Also I talked to the guy who caught the 7 pounder, and got a little info.



Don't tease now... nah, I know what he was using too and where... the only thing is that fish didn't go back in the water - along with the huge stringer he and another boat using live bait took out... I know that big fish wasn't caught on live bait though


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 9, 2009)

with so many small fish in the lake that need to come out,hate to see that big one be taken out and killed.just my opinion.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just checked the weather report for our tourney on Saturday... 

54-57* with 30% showers likely... 

I still need to know if everyone is planning on attending - this event will happen rain or shine


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 9, 2009)

IF it rains then dont expect to see the there. It was good to meet you guys and hope everything goes will for you all this year. Let me know if your club would be interested in doing a top 5 or top 3 fish off.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 9, 2009)

MerkyWaters said:


> Let me know if your club would be interested in doing a top 5 or top 3 fish off.



I'm pretty sure we're going to do it - me and Lizard Drager have already talked about it.

It was good meeting you too


----------



## deepwater (Mar 9, 2009)

Me and Dustin are planning on  being there.


----------



## deepwater (Mar 9, 2009)

Where is everybody? Randy you still in? I'm looking forward to Sat, see yall there, good luck to all.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 9, 2009)

We will be there.It won't rain on us fishing.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 10, 2009)

deepwater said:


> Where is everybody? Randy you still in? I'm looking forward to Sat, see yall there, good luck to all.



Yes sir, we will be there, rainsuits and all.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 10, 2009)

Russ how did you do at yahoola, the swat got a eye on you bud!!!!!!





you blew by me on 400 north bound at 4:15 with boat in tow


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 10, 2009)

that boy told me he wasnt fishin on sunday,did he tell a story?


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 10, 2009)

hey dawg1419,we need some more ga dawg fans in the club,glad to see it.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

I skunked at yahoola... I fished from about 5 til 9 and not one bite. I went out the ramp to the right and under the bridge and fished all of that back through there, but no takers. The water temp was right around  55-59 in different spots.  I marked a ton of fish underneath the bridges, but it must have been crappie as many as there were... 

Dale - I went last night after work.. Sunday I walked about 10 miles with Tiffany up in Ellijay at her parents place on the Coosawattie, then I went to find Yahoola and talked to stickum out there for a while.


----------



## countryfied (Mar 10, 2009)

me and nick will be there


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 10, 2009)

ok.i let ya off the hook since ya got ......skunked.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

and I played hooky again today and went to Lathem for the last good day of weather... skunked again.. but I didn't fish my usual spots either.

stickum it was good to see you out there.

Was anybody else out there pre-fishing today? There were a ton of trucks when I got there at 1030 this morning...


----------



## deepwater (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought only County and City employees got off work that much   and I'm not buying that you got skunked at Lathem


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

well ya see.... I've got a stomach virus.. it started yesterday around 1pm right before I went to Yahoola and I think I just got over it... since I have papa john's on the way.


----------



## deepwater (Mar 10, 2009)

Nothing like the fishing flu or turkey hunting fever, both are usually curable with multiple days off work !! You should be ok or at least until the next round of warm weather comes in


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 10, 2009)

you no them bass tell oneanother,dang,its that little blue boat again.this guy just wont give up.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

I threw a 10" worm for the majority of the day.. and a 7.5" lizard, but I fished places that I don't normally fish. I tried the shakey head for about 15min.. but decided if they did bite that, they may not bite it saturday.

I didn't go up to the upper end of the lake.. I fished a lot of timber past the spillover


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 10, 2009)

I was there Russ.  Thanks for the haul back to the boat ramp!  We caught a couple early in the morning on worms, nothing into the afternoon.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 10, 2009)

No problem on the haul back... never know when the favor might need to be returned, so I help anybody any way I can. Glad y'all were able to put a few in the boat..

I saw the one your friend missed on the spinnerbait - looked like it was a good one too.. Atleast it was if that was it that rolled over that log when he was reeling him in


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah we havent fished there too much this year.  We fished it twice a week last year.  Been too busy fishing the big lakes.  He has something goin on Saturday, so Im looking for another partner to get back in for Saturday.  Anybody need someone PM me.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 11, 2009)

i fished lathem today,2:30-5:00.caught 8 keepers.water temp was 60.


----------



## krusty (Mar 11, 2009)

lizard drager said:


> i fished lathem today,2:30-5:00.caught 8 keepers.water temp was 60.




Sounds like a front runner for this Saturday to me.....


----------



## russ010 (Mar 11, 2009)

I swear Dale can talk those fish into his boat... good job - 

I can't wait til this Saturday even though the weather will be a little shotty - but that usually means good fishing


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 11, 2009)

hey i got a popup canapy,10x10 ill bring it on sat.got a table to.at least we can set up wiegh in under the canapy.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 12, 2009)

Boys it went from 40% to 90% over night, could be uggggggly. if they say friday night its going to down right flood we might wus out.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't wimp out on me!!! 

I heard that we might get an inch over the whole weekend. Supposed to be foggy and soggy, but I don't expect a downpour. 

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=30534&hourly=1&yday=72&weekday=Saturday


Guys - this tourney is still going to happen rain or shine... in the event it starts lightning, we'll make our way back to the bank and decide where to go from there. Make sure to bring your cell phone and give me your number that morning so that I can call you through the day incase we see lightning (doubtful, but just incase).. 

We're going to collect $25 from each boat when we get there, and once everyone is in the water - the fishing starts and won't be over until 3pm. I plan on getting there around 6:45, but as long as you're there by 8am, you'll be fine.


----------



## stickum (Mar 12, 2009)

Im going to be there , but would like to know who else is coming..... to make it worth while,ITS JUST RAIN


----------



## russ010 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been updating the first page with people who are going to show rain or shine in blue.. I haven't heard from the others who aren't blue


----------



## stickum (Mar 12, 2009)

10 4


----------



## Duffman3746 (Mar 12, 2009)

joe and chris are in rain or shine


----------



## bassfan (Mar 12, 2009)

What time do the gates open Russ? I thought it was 8am, I must have missed something in this post. Looks like we may be back in again????


----------



## GAbigdon (Mar 12, 2009)

Just to get it right its 25 a boat or person ?


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 12, 2009)

25 a team (both anglers included)


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 12, 2009)

We ought to make it interesting and go $25 each.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 12, 2009)

hey whos fishin tomarrow?


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 13, 2009)

ok,whos fishin today?got a small job to do this morning then i might as well hed that way,probably get there by noon i hope.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 13, 2009)

were is evrybody?gota go to work.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

it will be $25 per boat - $5 of that goes to big fish.

I won't be able to make it out fishing today... got too much work here to do


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

bassfan said:


> What time do the gates open Russ? I thought it was 8am, I must have missed something in this post. Looks like we may be back in again????



Gates open at 8am... sometimes he gets there early and opens them up between 7:45 and 8:00... I just want to get in the water so I can get back out and collect money and take names so that when everybody else is in the water we can be ready to go and y'all don't have to wait for me or lizard drager to get in the water


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 13, 2009)

see ya in the morning Russ and lizard.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 13, 2009)

good deal... I think we'll have atleast 10 boats show


----------



## Cletus T. (Mar 13, 2009)

Yall boys go stick ‘em…….even with the turn in weather there should still be some fish biting!

I wish I could join you but I just got back from a fishing weekend and my Wife would hit me the goodies with a baseball bat if I tried that move!

Good luck to yall!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 13, 2009)

see yall in the morning


----------



## tboles (Mar 14, 2009)

*tournament*

Sorry guys I just got back in town from work. I had no idea I wasn't going to be able to make it. I'm still interested in the club, send me info when yall come up with it. I'll check back with the bang website. Thanks, Hope Lathem turned out well for all!!!!!!!


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 14, 2009)

Hope it turned out well guys.  Let us know some decided details about BANG.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 14, 2009)

with the weather and number of boats who turned out (13) - we're going to wait until Yahoola for all the club info. I can pretty sure guarantee you that there will be a membership fee of $25 which will help partly with the setup fees (website, scales), then trophies for the winning team and the biggest fish at the end of the season. There will also be money to go towards the BANG classic scheduled for early October. 

Congrats to Joe and Chris with the winning weight (7.20lbs), Isaac and Joey placed 2nd with (7.18lbs) and they also had the big fish at (3.18lbs).

I'll get the results posted into my tournament software and see if it looks right - then I'll post it on the BANG website.

It was nice meeting all you guys who came out today - hopefully Yahoola will have better weather


----------



## shadow2 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am sorry that Dawgfan52 and I could not make it out todayin.. I got in early this am from nc and dawgfan52's women through a wedding on him that he had to attend.. I hope to be able to make one sometime in the future


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 14, 2009)

russ010 said:


> with the weather and number of boats who turned out (13) - we're going to wait until Yahoola for all the club info. I can pretty sure guarantee you that there will be a membership fee of $25 which will help partly with the setup fees (website, scales), then trophies for the winning team and the biggest fish at the end of the season. There will also be money to go towards the BANG classic scheduled for early October.
> 
> Congrats to Joe and Chris with the winning weight (7.20lbs), Isaac and Joey placed 2nd with (7.18lbs) and they also had the big fish at (3.18lbs).
> 
> ...



Sounds like 2 respectable bags for the weather and conditions.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks russ for a good tournament. We made one heck of an entrance as we had a flat in Buford at 5:30 got a new tire on by 7:30 and still made it by 8:20 (one heck of a ride) Hope all goes well for ya'lls club and good luck.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 15, 2009)

glad you guys made it.russ had just left the dock and was headed out to give the go ahead when you guys came flyin like you were shot out of a canon.i thought it was a pretty cool entrance and evry body had a laugh.see yall at yahoola.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 15, 2009)

I finally got the results posted for the Lathem Tourney... Thanks to all who participated - come out and fish again March 28 at Yahoola. Safelight - 4pm. $20 per boat + $5 per person for big fish (required)

http://www.bassanglersofnorthgeorgia.com/results.html


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 16, 2009)

Congrats Joe & Chris on the win, I hate I missed it, uh uh I was real sick. I'm lying I wimped out. Looks like ya'll had a great Tx, 1st,2nd and 3rd was very close. Russ & Dale awesome job on that first tx.If the next one is open I will plan on making that one, if not we will all do another big fish Tx on another weekend or sunday or something. no trash talk about the wuskit

Where's the pics????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## krusty (Mar 16, 2009)

Russ and Dale - just wanted to thank ya'll for putting this together and getting this off the ground.  Jay and I had a great time even with the weather.  Congrats to Joe and Chris and Isaac and Joey, I like to see it when it's that close.  Looking forward to Yahoola in a couple of weeks.  See ya'll there.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish I had some pics man.. all I have pics of are the dinks I caught. The weather was nasty and when people weighed, a lot of them started loading and I didn't have a camera man... I'll have one at Yahoola though.

Yahoola will be another OPEN tourney - this is when we'll discuss joining up. 

Do I really need to start another thread for Yahoola? I'd like to see the same people out plus a few more... there's not much parking there


----------



## Broncoxlt (Mar 16, 2009)

me and tyler will be there!!!!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2009)

I updated the first thread of this post... if you didn't notice, the name changed to Yahoola Tournament - March 28.... this will be another open tournament. Same rules apply, just read the post.

$20 per boat + $5 per person for big fish.

Safelight - 4pm.


----------



## Duffman3746 (Mar 16, 2009)

great tourny russ. u can count us in for  yahoola


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2009)

I just added another rule to this tourney... no boats out of the water until weigh-in is complete. We had this started at Lathem, but with the way the weather was, we let it slide.

I also need someone to volunteer to take pictures.. I have the camera, just need someone to take shots during weigh-in and of all of the catches so I have some pictures to put up on the website. Any takers send me a PM, like I said, you can use my camera.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 17, 2009)

My father and I will be there.


----------



## rigger (Mar 17, 2009)

hey russ i'm the the one  who's name you forgot(jeff) at the lathem big fish tx. if thats all you do to me is forget my name well than i'm looking good lol.i would love yahoola with you guys but i need to prefish acworth alot that weekend thanks for the invite,hope to see you out there soon.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2009)

good luck with acworth - and I'll remember you next time! (but don't hold me to that, I'm terrible with names)


----------



## stickum (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody been to Yahoola lately i live near there and haven't been in over a week


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2009)

I went to Yahoola Sunday evening... water temp was 56* and I finally caught a fish.... a whole 10" whopper!


----------



## stickum (Mar 18, 2009)

Good deal at least u caught one a buddy of mine went yesterday wiyh minnows and didnt catch a single fish.....Yahoola can be tough at times i plan on going this weekend i'll find em  (hopefully)


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2009)

I still can't get used to fishing shallow water again after fishing lathem so much... back home the water is deep then shallow flats and STAINED... this clear water is a whole new beast to me


----------



## stickum (Mar 18, 2009)

I was going to go Sunday afternoon (Yahoola) didnt go because of all the rain i have seen it turn brown was it that way on sunday


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2009)

It was down where you were coming in from the other night when I was down there... it was very clear up where the creek is


----------



## russ010 (Mar 18, 2009)

If anybody sends me emails or responds to this thread and I don't respond, it's because I'll be in South Carolina playing war for a few days. I've got a 4-day military drill and I'm leaving to go now... so no more posts or replys from me until late Sunday night.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 19, 2009)

russ010 said:


> If anybody sends me emails or responds to this thread and I don't respond, it's because I'll be in South Carolina playing war for a few days. I've got a 4-day military drill and I'm leaving to go now... so no more posts or replys from me until late Sunday night.


 
Hey thanks for serving Russ, I will catch a few for ya.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 19, 2009)

cant wait till next sat.


----------



## bowandarrow (Mar 19, 2009)

Where is the lake?


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 19, 2009)

lake yahoola is in dahlonaga write down the road from the wallmart.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 21, 2009)

The 10 day is calling for a wet end-of-the-week. Typical.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 21, 2009)

that seems to be following us,from one tourny to the next.maby it will miss us.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 23, 2009)

I will bring the raincoat, not going to be freezing like the latham tx.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 23, 2009)

and I'm going to be wearing more layers... I was dying at our last tournament.

Ok here's a new spin to the BANG winning pot. If the person who wins the Big Fish is a member of TinBoats.net - you'll win a bag of soft plastics from one of the sponsors, JD Baits, on behalf of Jim - owner of tinboats.net.... So if you aren't an active member of tinboats, join now... it's free and I personally know Jim (the owner) and you will NEVER be spammed, nor will your email address be shown. Don't forget that BANG has a forum on that website that we will be switching to shortly to announce items regarding BANG tournaments.

Here are the important links:

TinBoats.net

JDBaits.com

BANG Forum

Directions to the Boat Ramp at Yahoola


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2009)

alright boys, we're getting closer... who has already and is going to prefish yahoola??

I won't be able to get away from work, so the last time I fished it was Sunday a week ago... I might try to sneak out one night this week, but it's nothing like being able to fish it all day.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 24, 2009)

russ010 said:


> alright boys, we're getting closer... who has already and is going to prefish yahoola??
> 
> I won't be able to get away from work, so the last time I fished it was Sunday a week ago... I might try to sneak out one night this week, but it's nothing like being able to fish it all day.



Your right, I made it out one afternoon last week for about 4 hrs, not sure no prefishing will matter that much with the front coming in.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2009)

I ended up getting out of work a little early, and was on the water at 6pm today (well technically yesterday - Tuesday)

Water temp was 60* and ended up catching 7 between 6:30 and 8pm... most were dinks, but I had 2 nice'uns... Hope they are hitting like that Saturday, but this was definitely my best trip there ever (only been 3-4 times though)

The water is clear, but if they are expecting it to rain constantly over the next 3-4 days, that water should be good and stained.


----------



## stickum (Mar 25, 2009)

Good Deal... Russ glad you caught some fish its going to be alot different come Saturday, I hope we still have a good turn out on Saturday


----------



## krusty (Mar 25, 2009)

stickum said:


> Good Deal... Russ glad you caught some fish its going to be alot different come Saturday, I hope we still have a good turn out on Saturday



You can say that again.  It will be completely different from last Saturday when I was up there.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2009)

ok... I know I put start time as safelight... what the heck time is that?

I think instead of trying to figure that out, we're going to do this so that all of us are on the same page.

*Be there by 7:15. Fishing will start at 7:30 - we all should be on the water by then as well.*


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the sign still there saying 6:30am-11pm??

Man you guys are BRAVE. Sounds like there will be a heck of a squall line coming in that morning with bad lightning invloved!

Ill make sure to say a little prayer for you all! Be safe


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2009)

Yea, guess I need to address that too...

I'm going to get an air horn - if you hear me blow it, head for the ramp. We can wait it out for a little while first thing in the morning if it's bad... 

Here's how we'll do the money incase it starts getting dangerous (money will be collected first thing in the morning)..

If we get atleast 5 hours of fishing in, we'll have the weigh-in. If not, money goes back to each team. 
We can also have a vote of if we want to wait it out before we call it quits. 

*The last thing I want is someone to get hurt - so read it here and post the following sentence back in a post that you comply. 

"WAIVER AND HOLD HARMLESS. All contestants agree to hold harmless any and all promoters, tournament directors, agents, and participants of the BANG Tournament at Yahoola Creek Reservoir, March 28, 2009. Furthermore, all contestants agree to waiver all responsibility for death, injuries, damage, liability, theft, fire or loss of any kind to entrants."*


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 25, 2009)

The weather still could change a little to the good or bad by friday. We will see, but yea russ that sounds good to me.


----------



## krusty (Mar 25, 2009)

Let hope this thing gets legs and runs out of here faster then expected.  

This idea will probably get shot down, but any thought to moving it to Sunday.  Forecast look a whole lot better.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't have a problem with that - just need to get everybody else's input...

How does everybody else feel about moving it to Sunday? if everybody's not in, then we won't do it. I don't know how many people know about it by word of mouth either. I'd hate for them to show up Saturday morning and no one be there.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 25, 2009)

russ,lets hold on to tomarrow around about 6pm,most people will be home from work and watching the weather.if its goin to be bad on sat morn,lets bump it to sunday.we can post it here and on tin boats ,or start another thread so evry body will no.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 25, 2009)

Saturday is the opening day of Trout/Turkey season, and I haven't missed a trout opener in twelve years. Rain or shine. I would be happy with a Sunday tx, but I'm with you guys. If everybody else is in, I am too. Either day, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just talked to Dale... we'll take a tally to see who is in favor of moving it to Sunday - but we won't make the final decision until Friday afternoon... so check back Friday Night for the determination. 

Y'all know as well as I do the weather guys are good at missing it - so we'll make a final determination closer to the weekend.


----------



## stickum (Mar 25, 2009)

I know as far as the what we are hereing about the weather on Saturday, it sounds like it (could) be severe ...but i have seen it not be as bad as predicted, For my partner and myself we can't fish on Sunday and this tx being in my backyard....i sure do not want to miss out so i'm in favor of leaving it on Saturday or unless a Sunday afternoon from 2pm till whenever...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 26, 2009)

Saturday looks bad boys, sunday sounds better for sure a little cool,but not dangerous.


----------



## krusty (Mar 26, 2009)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Saturday looks bad boys, sunday sounds better for sure a little cool,but not dangerous.



I agree, the forecast is not looking any better.  I'll fish in the heat, cold, wind, snow, and rain; but not if there is a chance for lightning.  I'd rather postpone to Sunday, especially with the forecast for Sunday, then take the remote chance of someone getting hurt.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## stickum (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been keeping up with the weather hour by hour and for now it is calling for possible thunderstorms in the am on Saturday after that just rain, everyone was saying the same thing about the last BANG tx about weather... and it did rain but nothing like predicted it was just off and on and not a heavy rain i just saying i think it will be fine for Saturday lets not jump the gun on this thing just my 2 cents


----------



## russ010 (Mar 26, 2009)

I agree... we are not going to jump the gun on this.

I have talked with Dale, and with Stickum being a member and not being able to attend Sunday - what will probably happen will be moving the tourney to the following Saturday - April 4th.

We might be able to hold off Saturday - but being in a jon boat with lightning potential is NOT worth the risk (and I underwrite these risks everyday). 

We could still have a little pot tourney for Sunday if people are still going to fish because I'll be there - but it won't be a BANG tourney with points involved.


----------



## stickum (Mar 26, 2009)

I definitely agree, on safety first lets just see what happens with the next storm, because this one  that just came through moved through fast and with no thunderstorms in N. Ga. and not a whole lot of rain i would just like to see it happen on Saturday just to keep the BANG  schedule moving forward


----------



## russ010 (Mar 27, 2009)

alright boys, it's not looking good for tomorrow.. It looks like the majority of the weather will be starting in the morning and lasting on throughout the afternoon (warning from 10am - 3 pm for the strong storms)...

but, we will make the final decision tonight at 7pm... so check back here and get the update.

If we don't fish it, we're going to postpone it until next Saturday, April 4 (which 10 day forcast predicts 30% chance of rain then too). 

Now, if we do postpone it, anybody interested in a pot tourney for Sunday? The points won't count towards BANG, just wanted to see if anybody wanted to get out and beat these few days of rain we've been having.


----------



## RichardGrayJr (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds good, Russ.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yahoola Tourney Cancellation*

I know I said we would wait til later tonight - but incase some people can't get online when they get home - this tourney has been canceled. I just talked to some of my military friends with access to some military weather sites and they say it looks bad for us tomorrow between 10am and 3pm.  We might try and reschedule it for a later date, but it may just fall off the trail as well. Next Saturday is going to be busy for some people who can't make it.

So, with that being said - We will be there Sunday morning for a pot tournament. 
Start time is 7:30, weigh-in at 4pm. (I'll be there at 6:30)
$25 per boat
Best *3* fish. There won't be a big fish pot, and there won't be a second place winner (unless 15 or more show up), so everything goes to #1.
If it is raining hard when we get there, we'll wait it out a little while and then start fishing, but by the looks of it, it looks like it will be clear.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 27, 2009)

If anybody posts and asks me a question or sends me a PM starting tonight through most of tomorrow - I'll be out of town and won't be back to the computer until tomorrow night.

So plan on being there before 7:30am Sunday - that's when I plan on blasting off and start fishing. Money will be collected before fishing starts. Looks like the weather is going to cooperate - sunny with highs in the upper to lower 60s.

If you need me, most of you have my cell phone number - or just ask Dale (lizard drager).... he knows whats going on.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I might just be able to make the one on the 4th yet.  I think my tourney for tomorrow is still on.  Gonna be an interesting day....


----------



## joboo (Mar 27, 2009)

I am headed to Chicago on Sunday. Good luck out there, that lake is hard to fish when it gets muddy.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like we could've fished today - bad weather was all around though, so I guess it's better safe than sorry and there's no use to fret over it.

I'm not sure if when or if we'll reschedule this tourney. Next Saturday may work, but we need to see what everybody has going on first.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 29, 2009)

Well... what a day...

Cold Front setting in (came in last night, temp dropped after lunch). But we managed to bag a few - actually, we did really well considering the 30mph gusts with 15-20mph sustained most of the day.

Lizard Drager, me and another boat with new friends (Geiger and Jake) were the only ones to show up this morning. We waited around until 7:45am, but we were ready to get out there.

Pictures are uploading right now, so it may be tomorrow before I can get them posted - I'm beat after getting up at 4:30am to get there.

Here's how the ending results went:

1. Geiger & Jake
Best 3 Fish - 15.91 lbs (not a typo)... 
Best 5 Fish - 23.60 lbs
Best Fish - 5.65lbs

They had a total of 6 fish over 4 lbs... 







2. Russ
Best 3 Fish - 7.41 lbs
Best Fish - 5.50 lbs






3. Dale
Best 3 Fish - 4.33 lbs
Best Fish - 4.33 lbs


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 30, 2009)

well I see Gieger and Jake the snake showed out, what a sack.


----------



## krusty (Mar 30, 2009)

Very Nice gents, sorry I missed out.  

I went over to Acworth yesterday morning since I am going to be out of town next weekend.  One word, Muddy.... All the rain has it muddied up real good, like less then a foot of clarity on the south end.  Marked fish in the usual haunts out there just couldn’t find anything they were interested in.  I hope it warms up some too, temp was 58 all over.  If it warms up and clears up, hopefully the shallow bite should get going.


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 30, 2009)

hey,it wasnt a show out,it was a spankin and i am still hurtin.russ forgot about the white caps comin over the bow of our jons,it was fun goin into the wind.i feel like a wooped dog after yesterday.


----------



## GIGLM9 (Mar 30, 2009)

Russ and Dale - I enjoyed meeting both of you yesterday.  At 11:00 we didn't even have a keeper I was beginning to wonder if the weather had them shut down.  It was an awesome day to say the least.  There wasn't anyone one spot better than another because we caught big fish all over the lake.  I am glad we were catching something beacuse it kept me from thinking about the cold and wind until I got off the water when I realized my hands were numb.  If we get a chance Jake and I will try to make it out to a B.A.N.G. tournament.

Good luck with the season.

Geiger


----------



## lizard drager (Mar 30, 2009)

i no i shoud have held up the 5th fish so i could be in that awsome avatar.


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats Geiger! 
Looks like Jake has finally worked on his photo genic ability (keeping his eyes open)!!

Was it same as last year,  swim bait patterns?


----------



## GIGLM9 (Mar 30, 2009)

You know it Merrick.  12" swimbaits all day long. 

I had to give Jake lessons last year on the "tournament look".  I told him I couldn't have him ruining our pictures and looking like we were doing things other than fishing out on the lake


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 30, 2009)

GIGLM9 said:


> You know it Merrick.  12" swimbaits all day long.
> 
> I had to give Jake lessons last year on the "tournament look".  I told him I couldn't have him ruining our pictures and looking like we were doing things other than fishing out on the lake


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 30, 2009)

GIGLM9 said:


> You know it Merrick.  12" swimbaits all day long.
> 
> I had to give Jake lessons last year on the "tournament look".



Ill say this with that picture looks like you have gone PRO!


----------



## bassjake (Mar 30, 2009)

Merrick,
Unfortunateley Geiger forced me to give up the crack pipe and remain sober at all times on the lake. Fishing is just not as fun anymore. lol


----------



## MerkyWaters (Mar 31, 2009)

bassjake said:


> Merrick,
> Unfortunateley Geiger forced me to give up the crack pipe and remain sober at all times on the lake. Fishing is just not as fun anymore. lol



Glad to hear that! 
Hope everyone knows im pickin' at ya. On a serious note Great looking limit you two had!


----------



## russ010 (Mar 31, 2009)

those pictures don't do those fish justice.... I think the camera adds half of the fish's weight to the person holding it...

they did have a nice sack of fish. It was good meeting both of you as well... I'm going to have to fish like a mad-man if y'all get out there again, but that weather dang near killed me. Not to mention the rocking of the boat in those waves, my knees are still killing me from standing all day.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Mar 31, 2009)

bassjake said:


> Merrick,
> Unfortunateley Geiger forced me to give up the crack pipe and remain sober at all times on the lake. Fishing is just not as fun anymore. lol



Congrats there snake, thats a serious sack


----------

